# Famous Pakistani women



## jinxeD_girl

Pakistani women have been active in all walks of life and they enjoy a better status as compared to many other muslim and middle eastern women...  This thread is for famous and not so famous Pakistani women and their contributions... 


Yasmeen Ghauri

*Profession - Model*

Yasmeen Ghauri is an internationally famous Model of Half German/Half Pakistani descent. She has modeled for many international magazines and brands including Christian Dior, Vogue, Elle, Cosmopolitan, Revlon etc etc

http://img641.imageshack.us/i/cosmo101992.jpg/

http://img175.imageshack.us/i/yascov06.jpg/


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Princess Sarvath

*Profession - Princess and Social Activist*

*Ethnicity - Bengali*

Princess Sarvath El Hassan (n&#233;e Sarvath Ikramullah) is the wife of Prince Hassan bin Talal of Jordan. She was born in Kolkata, India on 24 July 1947, to a prominent Muslim family of the Indian subcontinent. Princess Sarvath married Prince Hassan bin Talal of Jordan, in Karachi, Pakistan on 28 August 1968. They live in one of the oldest houses in Amman and have four children. Princess Sarvath speaks several languages, including Arabic, English, French and Urdu. Her hobbies include reading, embroidery, cooking and gardening. She also enjoys various outdoor activities, including skiing. The Princess is Honorary President of the Jordanian Badminton Federation and was the first woman in Jordan to obtain a black belt in Taekwondo.

http://img704.imageshack.us/i/princesssarvath2.jpg/

http://img10.imageshack.us/i/princesssarvath.jpg/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Anoushka Kachelo

http://img168.imageshack.us/i/anoushka.jpg/

http://img716.imageshack.us/i/anoushkasm.jpg/

Anoushka Kachelo, 24, resident of London, *is perhaps the youngest woman, and first Pakistani, to walk the last degree to the North Pole. *After eight days of hauling over 55 kilos across about 50 miles of the frozen continent, Anoushka achieved her goal of reaching the Geographic North Pole at 7.10am (GMT), Sunday April 24, 2004. In November, Anoushka will set off on a 730 mile journey across Antarctica in an attempt to complete her bid to become the youngest woman to trek to both the North and South Poles in the same year, and the first Pakistani to reach either Pole, while raising money for charity.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Creder

jinxeD_girl said:


> Pakistani women have been active in all walks of life and they enjoy a better status as compared to many other muslim and middle eastern women...  This thread is for famous and not so famous Pakistani women and their contributions...
> 
> 
> Yasmeen Ghauri
> 
> *Profession - Model*
> 
> Yasmeen Ghauri is an internationally famous Model of Half German/Half Pakistani descent. She has modeled for many international magazines and brands including Christian Dior, Vogue, Elle, Cosmopolitan, Revlon etc etc
> 
> http://img641.imageshack.us/i/cosmo101992.jpg/
> 
> http://img175.imageshack.us/i/yascov06.jpg/






This a contribution ? of all the things women have done for pakistan you found this as a contribution

Here are some women who actually contributed to Pakistan


These women put their life on the lines alongside their brothers to protect this nation everyday


This one gave up all the dreams that a woman has just to stand by her brother



Bilquis Siddiqui, Sir Edhis wife...words cant describe the service this woman has rendered to so many helpless children of our nation


A woman who left her home for barracks to support the sons of this nation, instilling in them the jazba and giving them hope that a million guns couldnt

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Noor Jehan 

*Profession - Singer and Actress*

Ethnicity - Punjabi

Perhaps the most "famous" Pakistani. Noor Jehan is known as Malaika Tarannum (Queen of Melody) in sub-continent. She has recorded atleast 3000 songs in her 60 year long career.

http://img25.imageshack.us/i/noorjehan.jpg/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Tahira Saeed

*Profession = Singer*

Ethnicity - Kashmiri

*Famous for *- Her picture was published on the front cover of National Geographic Magazine...

http://img685.imageshack.us/i/tahirasaeed.jpg/


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Carla Khan

http://img514.imageshack.us/i/carlacoltonwide.jpg/

*Profession = Squash Player*

Ethnicity = Pakhtun

Carla Khan is a Pakistani professional squash player and is the granddaughter of Azam Khan, one of the legends of squash in Pakistan and daughter of Wasil Khan, a junior world champion, who was also her coach. She started playing squash in England at age 12.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jinxeD_girl

................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

Creder said:


> Dude you started off with a fluuzy and ur calling me effed up ??
> 
> How the hell does she represent the women of Pakistan ?


Dude, since when its within Pakistani norms to call any woman a slut for her job? Learn to let the little things go.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

jinxeD_girl said:


> Asma Jahangir
> 
> 
> *Profession = Human Rights Activist*
> 
> Ethnicity = Punjabi
> 
> Famous for - She made the Times Magazine list of 100 Asian Heroes...
> 
> TIME Magazine: Asian Heroes - Asma Jahangir
> 
> 
> http://img31.imageshack.us/i/heroasma.jpg/
> 
> At 152 centimeters tall, Asma Jahangir is a mere sparrow of a woman. But she's got a big voice, which she isn't afraid to use. Jahangir and her colleagues at the Lahore-based Human Rights Commission of Pakistan, an independent body of lawyers and activists, defend Christians and Muslims sentenced to death by stoning under harsh and capricious blasphemy laws. She shelters women whose families want to murder themonly because they deserted cruel husbands. She investigates the fate of prisoners who vanish in police custody and battles for their release through the courts and in the press. In short, Jahangir rails against the myriad injustices that plague her homeland, a type of cage rattling that doesn't always get popular support. "People aren't willing to believe that these injustices happen in our society," says Jahangir, 51. "But it's all going on next door."
> 
> Jahangir's father, Malik Jilani, was a politician who spent years in jail and under house arrest for opposing a string of military dictatorships, so his daughter grew up in Lahore with secret policemen at the garden gate. "Asma was always charging off against bullies," says Seema Iftikhar, a childhood friend, "or challenging the school's silly rules." She earned a law degree in 1978 and managed in the mid-1980s to overturn a death sentence against a blind woman who was gang-raped and then, grotesquely, charged with adultery. Since then, she and I.A. Rehman, director of the Human Rights Commission, have defended thousands of hopeless cases.
> 
> Yet many Pakistanis wish Jahangir would just shut up. President Pervez Musharraf occasionally explodes into fury against her, saying she is unpatriotic. Eight years back, five gunmen burst into her house, searching for her and her young son; fortunately, neither were home. Five years ago, a policeman was caught creeping up to her house with a dagger.
> 
> Today, in addition to her work for the Human Rights Commission, Jahangir serves as a United Nations Special Rapporteur on extrajudicial killings, a job that has taken her to Afghanistan, Central America and Colombia. "There have to be principles, justice," she insists. "Otherwise, we fall into a cycle of revenge." And back home, people are starting to recognize that a voice capable of challenging authority is invaluable. Checking in at the Lahore airport recently, she was asked by fellow passengers to confront an immigration official who was harassing passengers for bribes. She did, and the official swiftly backed down. "I couldn't resist," Jahangir says with a laugh. She's a small ladywith a large job.


JG, not a fan of this one.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Awesome

*Dr. Shamshad Akhtar*

Ethnicity: *Probably *Sindhi








Dr Shamshad Akhtar (Urdu: &#1672;&#1575;&#1705;&#1657;&#1585; &#1588;&#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1583; &#1575;&#1582;&#1578;&#1585 was appointed by the President Pervez Musharraf as the governor of the State Bank of Pakistan for three years in December 2005. She is the 14th governor of the State Bank and the first female to assume this position. Previously, she also held positions with the Asian Development Bank.
Born in the city of Hyderabad, Sindh, Dr Akhtar completed her Ph.D in Economics from Scotland's Paisley College of Technology. She has an M.S. in Economics from Quaid-e-Azam University in Islamabad and an M.A. in Development Economics from the University of Sussex, England. In 1987 she attended Harvard University under the Fulbright programme. Furthermore, she served in the World Bank prior to joining the State Bank of Pakistan.


----------



## Hyde

Creder said:


> callin someone a sl**t isnt a norm, its an adjective a title this one rightly deserves. Anyways im done questioning you guys morality
> nuff said



brother! wake up!  

Welcome to 21st Century


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Bapsi Sidhwa 

*Profession - Author*

Ethnicity = Parsee

http://img52.imageshack.us/i/bapsisidhwa.jpg/

Bapsi Sidhwa (1938 - ) is an author of Pakistani origin who writes in English. She is perhaps best known for her collaborative work with filmmaker Deepa Mehta: Sidhwa wrote both the 1991 novel Cracking India which is the basis for Mehta's 1998 film Earth as well as the 2006 novel Water: A Novel which is based upon Mehta's 2005 film, Water.

Awards

Bunting Fellowship at Radcliffe/Harvard (1986)
Visiting Scholar at the Rockefeller Foundation Center, Bellagio, Italy, (1991)
Sitara-i-Imtiaz, (1991, Pakistan's highest national honor in the arts)
Lila Wallace-Reader's Digest Writer's Award (1994)
Premio Mondello for Foreign Authors for Water (2007

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DaRk WaVe

*JinxeD* 

Remove Asma Jahangir

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Awesome

Creder said:


> callin someone a sl**t isnt a norm, its an adjective a title this one rightly deserves. Anyways im done questioning you guys morality
> nuff said


Dude they way I've been raised, if I didn't like what a woman was doing, I'd walk away, but not call her anything. Slut is an extremely offensive word, being disrespectful towards women - ALL women, is more a reflection on us, than any adjective we may put on them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DaRk WaVe

Creder said:


> callin someone a sl**t isnt a norm, its an adjective a title this one rightly deserves. Anyways im done questioning you guys morality
> nuff said



yeah right when Jinxed just used your sister & mother without any name, what happened to you then? 

yeah she's a slut, whats your problem?


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Zaki said:


> i didn't say that
> 
> But all your contributions so far (except Asma Jahangir) had a contribution towards western society.
> 
> I am not against Women playing sports...... i enjoy watching them playing sports myself. Infact when they play Kabaddi............ i even postpone my plans to eat my dinner



Well as a girl I watch movies, listen to music and take interest in Pakistani Models... Therefore, many women on my list will be related to those professions... Are you saying that actresses, models, singers don't represent eastern culture?

I am amazed there is a separate thread for Pakistani models and actresses and no one took an objection to that thread and everyone was "enjoying" it  but as soon as I posted one model in my thread... some people got really mad...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jinxeD_girl

EmO GiRl said:


> *JinxeD*
> 
> Remove Asma Jahangir



Why? She made the list of Top Asian Heroes... lol


----------



## DaRk WaVe

jinxeD_girl said:


> *but as soon as I posted one model in my thread... some people got really mad...*



forget them, you keep on posting

but remove Asma Jahangir


----------



## Awesome

*Fatima Bhutto*

Ethnicity: Sindhi



Fatima Bhutto (Urdu: &#1601;&#1575;&#1591;&#1605;&#1729; &#1576;&#1726;&#1657;&#1608, (born 29 May 1982) is a Pakistani poet and writer. Fatima is the daughter of Murtaza Bhutto, granddaughter of former Prime Minister Zulfikar Ali Bhutto and niece of former Prime Minister Benazir Bhutto.
She currently writes columns for The Daily Beast, New Statesman and other publications.
She came to fame after the appearance of her first book, a collection of poems, titled Whispers of the Desert. She received notable coverage for her second book, 8:50 a.m. 8 October 2005.[2][3] Fatima is the granddaughter of former Prime Minister Zulfikar Ali Bhutto and niece of Benazir Bhutto, from whom she was estranged[1]. She is active in Pakistan's socio-political arena,[4] but has no desire to run for political office.[5]

Fatima belongs to a Sindhi family. She was born in Kabul, Afghanistan while her father Murtaza Bhutto was in exile during the military regime of General Zia ul Haq. Murtaza Bhutto, was son of former Pakistan's President and Prime Minister, Zulfiqar Ali Bhutto, and her mother is Fauzia Fasihudin Bhutto, daughter of Afghanistan's former Foreign Affair official.[1] Her father was killed by the police in 1996 in Karachi during the premiership of his sister, Benazir Bhutto. Her parents divorced when she was young and Ghinwa Bhutto became her stepmother in 1989.[1] Years later, her mother unsuccessfully attempted to gain parental custody of Fatima.[1]
Bhutto completed her BA degree in Middle Eastern studies [6] from Barnard College of Columbia University,[2][7] after receiving her secondary education at the Karachi American School. She received a Master's degree in South Asian Studies from the School of Oriental and African Studies at the University of London [8] She lives with her stepmother Ghinwa Bhutto, and her half-brother Zulfiqar Ali Bhutto Jr.[9] They live at the famous residence 70 Clifton Road in Old Clifton, Karachi, "Karachi's oldest and plushest suburb."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyde

jinxeD_girl said:


> Well as a girl I watch movies, listen to music and take interest in Pakistani Models... Therefore, many women on my list will be related to those professions... Are you saying that actresses, models, singers don't represent eastern culture?
> 
> I am amazed there is a separate thread for Pakistani models and actresses and no one took an objection to that thread and everyone was "enjoying" it  but as soon as I posted one model in my thread... some people got really mad...



i personally enjoy myself 

don't worry you continue.......... and i think i am missing something here........... may be creder edited his posts, can't read the word "Slut" anywhere........ and when he shared the pictures of Fatimah Jinnah and later on harsh comments by you confused me a bit

Sorry


----------



## jagjitnatt

Creder said:


> And the way Ive been raised we didnt let girls like this become a role model.
> 
> Anyways i reported this post ? dude if you gonna preach about morality do it right
> 
> Original Post Creder:
> 
> She might represent the women you know, the Pakistani women definitely not
> 
> And calling a sl**t that looks like a sl**t doesnt take that many brain cells
> 
> Reply:
> I promise I DON'T know your mother and sisters at all... and with that welcome to my ignore list..



Yaar times have changed. You can choose to live the way you want too but the same applies to others too. 
If these western culture is 'not moral' then probably you shouldn't be sitting on a PC designed by a western, throw off your cell phone, start commuting on foot, start speaking urdu, give up all western goods, after all you are a muslim too. If you adopt them, then stopping others would be called Hypocrisy.


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Zaki said:


> i personally enjoy myself
> 
> don't worry you continue.......... and i think i am missing something here........... may be creder edited his posts, can't read the word "Slut" anywhere........ and when he shared the pictures of Fatimah Jinnah and later on harsh comments by you confused me a bit
> 
> Sorry



I haven't gone back and re-read his posts again, so I don't know if he edited his posts.. but he was pretty harsh right from his first post and used the word "sl.ut" several times..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

Zaki said:


> i personally enjoy myself



Lol that didn't come out right

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Sabiha Khanum

*Ethnicity = Punjabi*

Profession = Actress

*Famous for* - Like Devika Rani of India (who was known as the First Lady of Indian Screen), Sabiha was given the title of "First Lady of Pakistani Silver Screen". *Reason* - After partition Pakistani movies couldn't compete with Indian films (with the exception of music, Indian films were far superior technically). Pakistani films were in great danger from stiff competition from Indian Films... At that time Sabiha-Santosh pair became the first hit pair of Pakistani films and secured the future of Pakistani films

http://img696.imageshack.us/i/sabihakhanum.jpg/

http://img294.imageshack.us/i/sabihakhanum2.jpg/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DaRk WaVe

Creder said:


> Have you ever seen a model dressed up like that on the cover of a fashion mag in pakistan or a newspaper ? Have you ever seen a pakistani woman dress up like that in public ?. Its not about who this woman is, i dont really give two sh**s about that, but when your putting her in a place especially in a open forum to represent Pakistan, where people from different countries log in everyday, your obviously telling them these are the women of Pakistan. This is the image your portraying.



Don't see this okk, *I repeat don't see this *


http://www.defence.pk/forums/general-images-multimedia/38337-pakistan-fashion-week-pictures.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

Nadia Khan

Ethnicity: Punjabi



Nadia Khan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jagjitnatt

Creder said:


> Im educating myself how is that against what islam teaches me, I have a phone so i can better perform my duties and remain in touch with my friends how is that against islam ? Im logged on here using this pc to read news about my home country, discuss this topic how is that against islam. I aint stopping no one



The same can be said about models. They bring fame to muslims and Pakistan. What they do is just pose and get photographed. This is where all of it ends. No reason to disrespect them. Even Pakistani women wear short clothes now. You wouldn't be wearing a kurta. I find mujra much more slu.tty but I never found someone complaining about it. Check some youtube videos, its downright ugly.

We all have learnt to live with the change. You should too.


----------



## Hyde

Asim Aquil said:


> Nadia Khan
> 
> Ethnicity: Punjabi
> 
> 
> 
> Nadia Khan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



my favourite ....... bari batain karti hai


----------



## Awesome

Creder said:


> This is an open forum lady, ur the staff member here or what not doesnt mean you can tell people to shut up


You are also supposed to talk on topic.

You could've just said "I think modelling is no contribution to Pakistan" and that would've been it, just your opinion. But you chose to react in a rude and abusive manner and hence you're getting the flak for it, not for any other reason.


----------



## Hyde

*SHUT UP EVERYBODY *

I was enjoying pictures and you guyz have ruined the thread 

Jinxed....... create another thread and let people argue in this one


----------



## jinxeD_girl

.......................


----------



## DaRk WaVe

*Mukhtara Mai*

The one who privatized her 'rape' !!!!!!!!

are you all right JinxeD????

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyde

Asim Aquil said:


> Lol that didn't come out right



naa naa Dil ki awaaz thee meray bhai  it came right from the heart


----------



## Hyde

Asim Aquil said:


> Lol that didn't come out right





jinxeD_girl said:


> Another Pakistani Woman who made TOP 100 TIMES MAGAZINE LIST:-
> 
> Mukhtar Mai
> 
> *Ethnicity* = Punjabi
> 
> *Famous for *- Challenging A Tribal Code of "Honor"
> 
> http://img194.imageshack.us/i/mukhtar.jpg/
> 
> 
> 
> TIMEasia Magazine: Asia's Heroes - Mukhtar Mai
> 
> It is a measure of just how terrible what happened to Mukhtar Mai was that news of the attack on her sent shock waves across Pakistan, where sexual assault and violence against women is commonplace. Mai, a 30-year-old woman who lives in the remote hamlet of Meerwala, was brutally and publicly gang-raped in June 2002 by four volunteers on the orders of a village court, or jirga. Mai's then 12-year-old brother Abdul Shakoor (pictured behind her) had been seen walking with a girl from the more influential Mastoi tribe; they demanded Mai's rape to avenge their "honor." Mai's family sat helplessly while she was dragged into a room, even as she screamed and pleaded for mercy. To further humiliate her, and make an example of those who would defy the power of local strongmen, she was paraded naked before hundreds of onlookers. Her father covered her with a shawl and walked her home.
> 
> Mai's case is hardly unique in Pakistan. During the first seven months of 2004, according to the independent Human Rights Commission of Pakistan, at least 151 Pakistani women were gang-raped and 176 were killed in the name of honor. The vast majority of perpetrators go unpunished. Yet Mai refused to remain silent. She said she would rather "die at the hands of such animals" than "give up her right to justice" and pursued her case despite the threat of further violence. Against the odds, she won. Six men involved in her rape have been punished, with two of them sentenced to death (although Pakistani human-rights groups and I oppose the death penalty), and the government awarded her compensation. Mai has used the money to open a school in her village so that the force of education can wash away this crime perpetuated in the name of tradition.
> 
> As long as the state refuses to fully challenge the brutality of tribal law, the plight of Pakistani women will continue. Mukhtar Mai is a symbol of their victimhood, but in her resilience she is also a symbol of their strength.



yeh kya kar diya Jinxed..................................... now you ruined the thread yourself

do you even know who that lady is?


----------



## Awesome

Buddy do I have to remind you, that it was you who made it personal by invoking this statement:



Creder said:


> *She might represent the women you know, the Pakistani women definitely not*
> 
> And calling a sl**t that looks like a sl**t doesnt take that many brain cells



Now cut it out and let this thread move on.


----------



## Hyde

jinxeD_girl said:


> I am not making this women look like role models... I am mostly posting famous or infamous Pakistani women and their contributions to Pakistani society...
> 
> and all those models in the other thread are still Pakistani Models and representing Pakistan? Agree or not? If you are a Pakistani you are representing Pakistan or atleast trying to give that impression... lol



Mukhtara Maee....... a role model?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jinxeD_girl

EmO GiRl said:


> *Mukhtara Mai*
> 
> The one who privatized her 'rape' !!!!!!!!
> 
> are you all right JinxeD????



lol.. what you mean by that? You have to explain it to me.. and then maybe I will change my opinion... 

Tell me more about Asma Jehangir and Mukhtaran Mai... and why you dont like them ?


----------



## DaRk WaVe

jinxeD_girl said:


> lol.. what you mean by that? You have to explain it to me.. and then maybe I will change my opinion...
> 
> Tell me more about Asma Jehangir and Mukhtaran Mai... and why you dont like them ?



forget AJ for the time being but Mukhatara Mai, you gotta be kidding me, she was raped no doubt & she deserve justice but the way she used her rape to gain publicity & monetary gains is NO WAY JUSTIFIED, seems you don't know much about this woman, She in no way a women who has in any way brought any good name to Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DaRk WaVe

jinxeD_girl said:


> Ok I will do more research on both of them... admittedly I don't know much about them except what I read about them in Newspapers and Magazines... If thats true, then I will change my opinion..



then why don't you remove Mukhtara Mai for the time being

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jinxeD_girl

EmO GiRl said:


> then why don't you remove Mukhtara Mai for the time being



Let me remove Mukhtaran Mai and Asma Jehangir...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Zaki said:


> socha thaa this will become another interesting thread after that FEMALE News readers thread par saari thread ka satyanaas kar diya tum logon ne
> 
> Dil ke armaan aan'soon main beh gaye



Sorry, but I really opened this thread with good intentions... sigh!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

Yaar ek toh tum log mehnat bari karwate ho

Did my little Jhaaru trick and hopefully we can have discussions on topic now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Moderators please close or delete this thread... before I end up ruining the image of Pakistan (cough! cough! Sarcasm!)


----------



## Creder

A nation can stand up for nothing..if they fall for anything

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Awesome

jinxeD_girl said:


> Let me remove Mukhtaran Mai and Asma Jehangir...


Personally its your own call. Whoever you nominate a Pakistani contributor is not etched in stone, doesn't make it a reality and is only a matter of opinion.

Gosh if people only realized that Defence.pk does not impact the reality of the universe .


----------



## Awesome

Creder said:


> A nation can stand up for nothing..if they fall for anything


Creder and SMC get off this thread, you've voiced your opinions, we heard you, we don't agree with it. Now let us do our thing, you do yours.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Asim Aquil said:


> Personally its your own call. Whoever you nominate a Pakistani contributor is not etched in stone, doesn't make it a reality and is only a matter of opinion.
> 
> Gosh if people only realized that Defence.pk does not impact the reality of the universe .



I know and I completely agree with you... But so many people ganging up on me.. as if it is the end of this world... I am getting very nervous for posting more Pakistani women and feeling like a criminal...


----------



## Hyde

*Benazir Bhutto - First Muslim Female Prime Minister in History*

Need no introduction

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

*Bushra Ansari*













Ethnicity: Punjabi (Probably)
Most famous for: Comedian

Bushra Ansari, is a Pakistani television compere, actress and producer. Bushra Ansari was born in Karachi. She is daughter of an eminent journalist and writer Ahmad Bashir. Bushra studied in Lahore at Lady Griffin School and then she did intermediate from famous Lahore College for Women University, completed her BA in 1977 from Waqarunnisa College in Rawalpindi. [1][2]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

Zaki said:


> *Benazir Bhutto - First Muslim Female Prime Minister in History*
> 
> Need no introduction

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Zaki said:


> *Benazir Bhutto - First Muslim Female Prime Minister in History*
> 
> Need no introduction



Yeah I was going to post that... 

Anywayz, I think I should have used a better title for this thread.. instead of Pakistani women and their contributions.. I should have used something like Famous/Infamous Pakistani women and what they are famous/infamous for.. in that way people won't think I am posting them as "rolemodels"... I certainly don't admire all of the women in this thread.


----------



## Awesome

jinxeD_girl said:


> I know and I completely agree with you... But so many people ganging up on me.. as if it is the end of this world... I am getting very nervous for posting more Pakistani women and feeling like a criminal...


Do a Pakistani Men and their contribution thread, ek bhi banda click nahi karega

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Zaki said:


> *Benazir Bhutto - First Muslim Female Prime Minister in History*
> 
> Need no introduction



*Ethnicity - Half Sindhi and Half Kurd*


----------



## DaRk WaVe

Don't forget her



> *Pakistan&#8217;s Naseem becomes fastest woman in South Asia*
> 
> 
> 
> DHAKA: Pakistan&#8217;s Naseem Hameed created history on Monday by becoming the fastest woman of the region when she won the 100-metre sprint gold medal at the South Asian Games.
> 
> The 22-year-old from Rawalpindi clocked 11.81seconds, 0.12seconds ahead of Sri Lanka&#8217;s Pramila Priyadarshani, to bag her first gold medal before a strong crowd at Bangabandhu National Stadium.
> 
> Wearing national green tights, she led the field among the eight runners after her easy qualification for the finals.
> 
> &#8220;I had forgotten the world for six months and trained really very, very hard under my coach Maqsood Ahmed to achieve this,&#8221; Naseem Hameed said.
> 
> &#8220;It is a great moment for me to have brought glory to the country in my event after the poor showing by our national cricket team and especially since our athletics standards have been poor of late,&#8221; she added.
> 
> &#8220;I hope my performance will inspire the young athletes to become professionals.&#8221;
> 
> Both 100-metre results turned out to be upsets as Shehan Saearuwan of Sri Lanka toppled India&#8217;s Abdul Najeeb Qureshi who had previously won the 200-metre event.
> 
> Meanwhile, for Naseem Hameed to win the 100-metre sprint was a historic moment as no Pakistani woman had achieved this feat in 26-year history of the regional games.
> 
> Pakistan Olympic Association (POA) Chief Lt.Gen (Rtd) Syed Arif Hasan congratulated Naseem for her historic performance and announced a one-lakh-rupee (Rs.100,000) cash prize for her remarkable achievement.
> 
> Meanwhile, Pakistan&#8217;s Liaquat Ali took the bronze medal in the 100-metre dash by clocking 10.63 seconds, finishing behind Sri Lankan and Indian athletes.
> 
> Pakistan, favourites for 4x100-metre relay, finished third behind India and Sri Lanka. The Pakistani quartet comprising Ali Aamir Murad, Tahir Shafique, Ali Muhammad and Asad clocked three minutes 16.73 seconds to bag the bronze medal.
> 
> Earlier, Zafar Iqbal put in a high-class performance in the triple-jump event with a superb effort of 16.5 metres to beat Indian rival by nearly three quarters of a metre to pick up his second athletics gold after Basharat Ali snapped the discus gold on Saturday.
> 
> Mohsin Ali won the 110-metre hurdles by clocking the distance in 14.56 seconds, beating Sandeep Parmer (14.76seconds) and Muthuswamy (14.88seconds), both of India.
> 
> In the javelin throw event, Muhammad Imran won the silver medal with a 73.38-metre long throw as Kashinnath Naik of India won the gold medal and his compatriot Samarjeet Singh took bronze.
> 
> Pakistan quartet of Naseem, Javaria Hassan, Nazia Nazir and Sadaf Siddiqui won the women&#8217;s 4x100 relay race by covering the distance in 47.16 seconds. India took the gold and Bangladesh silver medal.
> 
> Pakistan has so far won four gold, two silver and four bronze medals in the track and field events. &#8212;APP

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hyde

Asim Aquil said:


> Do a Pakistani Men and their contribution thread, ek bhi banda click nahi karega



hahahah agree 

bas Allah ne mardon ko banaya hi aisa hai


----------



## DaRk WaVe

jinxeD_girl said:


> *Ethnicity - Half Sindhi and Half Kurd*



I have noted you are very keen about 'ethnicity'


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Asim Aquil said:


> Do a Pakistani Men and their contribution thread, ek bhi banda click nahi karega



I wanna start something like that too and post some Pakistani Male Models which I REALLY LIKE...  but who else beside me would be looking at them?


----------



## Hyde

I don't know if all of you know this girl

*Nazia Hassan*



Nazia Hassan (Urdu: &#1606;&#1575;&#1586;&#1740;&#1729; &#1581;&#1587;&#1606 (April 3, 1965  August 13, 2000[1]) was an iconic Pakistani pop singer. Her song "Aap Jaisa Koi" from the Indian film Qurbani made her a legend and pop icon in Pakistan and all of South Asia in the 1980s where she is admired and loved even today, several years after her death.

She was best known with the titles of The Queen of Pop Singing and Sweetheart of Pakistan. She was the most influential and popular female singer and probably one of the few real pop singers of the 1980s and the 1990s in both India and Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jinxeD_girl

EmO GiRl said:


> I have noted you are very keen about 'ethnicity'



yes... but not in a BAD sense... I really like all ethnicities of Pakistan to represent Pakistan.. so people can keep their propaganda to themselves that Pakistan is oppressing certain ethnicities..


----------



## Comet

jinxeD_girl said:


> I know and I completely agree with you... But so many people ganging up on me.. as if it is the end of this world... I am getting very nervous for posting more Pakistani women and feeling *like a criminal.*..



Yeah you should !


----------



## Awesome

Zaki said:


> I don't know if all of you know this girl
> 
> *Nazia Hassan*
> 
> 
> 
> Nazia Hassan (Urdu: &#1606;&#1575;&#1586;&#1740;&#1729; &#1581;&#1587;&#1606 (April 3, 1965  August 13, 2000[1]) was an iconic Pakistani pop singer. Her song "Aap Jaisa Koi" from the Indian film Qurbani made her a legend and pop icon in Pakistan and all of South Asia in the 1980s where she is admired and loved even today, several years after her death.
> 
> She was best known with the titles of The Queen of Pop Singing and Sweetheart of Pakistan. She was the most influential and popular female singer and probably one of the few real pop singers of the 1980s and the 1990s in both India and Pakistan.


Major Thumbs up!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Parveen Shakir

http://img85.imageshack.us/i/parveenshakir.jpg/

*Profession = Poetess*

Shakir employed mainly two forms of poetry in her work, one being the prevalent ghazal [plural: ghazalyaat], and the other being free verse. The most prominent themes in Shakir's poetry are love, feminism, and social stigmas, though she occasionally wrote on other topics as well. Her work was often based on romanticism, exploring the concepts of love, beauty and their contradictions, and heavily integrated the use of metaphors, similes and personifications.
*
Arguably, Shakir can be termed the first poetess to use the word larki(girl) in her worksthe male-dominated Urdu poetry scene seldom employs that word, and uses masculine syntax when talking about the 'lover'.* Similarly, she often made use of the Urdu first-person, feminine pronoun in her verses which, though extremely common in prose, was rarely used in poetry, even by female poetesses, before her.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

*May be she is too old to discuss here but played an important role in the Independance, Politics and in the Education sector of Pakistan. So after careful considerations finally i decided to post this one also*

Begum Ra'ana Liaquat Ali Khan (Urdu: &#1585;&#1593;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1740;&#1575;&#1602;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1740; &#1582;&#1575;&#1606 (née Sheila Irene Pant) (1905 - June 13, 1990) was born in a Kumauni brahmin family at Almora in the United Provinces of Agra and Oudh. However, her grandfather, a Hindu had converted to Christianity. She was educated at the University of Lucknow where she obtained a first class Masters degree with honours in economics in 1929.

*Career:*

Begum Ra'ana served as Pakistan's ambassador to the Netherlands in the 1950s and as ambassador to Italy in the 1960s. She was the:

* First Muslim woman ambassador and Doyen of the Diplomatic Corps (while in the Netherlands),
* First Muslim woman Governor (of Sindh province in the mid1970s),
* First Muslim woman Chancellor of a university (all the universities in Sindh)
* First Muslim woman delegate to the UN, and
* First Muslim woman to win the United Nations Human Rights Award,
* First Muslim woman to receive the Woman of Achievement Medal, (1950).


----------



## Hyde

Asim Aquil said:


> Major Thumbs up!
> 
> YouTube - Nazia Hassan - Disco Deewane


thanks Asim,

this was one of my favourite song couple of years back

and i was wondering she was the queen of pop in 80s and those days we had General Zia and his Islamization............ must have been very difficuilt for her to survive in this industry

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Pakistan's first women fighter pilots

BBC NEWS | South Asia | Pakistan's first women fighter pilots

http://img6.imageshack.us/i/pilotel.jpg/

*The Pakistan Air Force (PAF) academy has been all-male for more than 55 years - but now it is going through major change.*

Women are now allowed to enrol on its aerospace engineering and fighter pilot programmes and are doing rather well.

To the great surprise of many men, some of the female recruits will soon start flying jet-engine planes.

Male cadets are having to come to terms with the fact that masculinity itself is no longer a condition for reaching this prestigious institute. 

There are 10 women in two batches in the flying wing of the academy. Many more are competing with men in the engineering and aerospace wing.

These trailblazers may still be few in number, but many instructors and even some male cadets admit their presence is already being felt. 

'Lifelong dream'

Until recently, most women in this conservative Muslim society would more likely have imagined marrying a dashing fighter pilot than being encouraged to become one. 

But this was not true for Saba Khan, one of four female cadets to make it through the gruelling first stages of training.

Coming from an enlightened Pathan family in Quetta, capital of otherwise conservative Balochistan Province, Saba was initially inspired by one of her uncles who had been in the air force.

And she says the first newspaper advertisement seeking female cadets was like a dream come true.

"I always wanted to be a fighter pilot, and eventually with Allah's wish and the full support of my parents, I made it this far," she said. 

And Saba believes the first batch of women could provide much-needed inspiration for many other girls, who may follow suit.

Beaming with excitement, another aviation cadet, Ambreen Gill, said it was impossible for her to explain how she felt when she flew a propeller plane.

She said she hopes soon to fly the jets on her own, and perhaps at some stage even state-of-the-art combat aircraft like F-16s. 

'Equals'

The air force academy is still male-dominated, and it's not clear what the real feelings of the male cadets have been to the induction of women onto the fighter pilot programme. 

Officially, most have welcomed the move.

But when one male cadet said the women should be shown compassion, female cadet Saman Ahmed was swift to say they were there to compete on equal terms.

"We don't expect compassion, we don't get compassion, and we don't want compassion," she said.

And this confidence is not without reason for Cadet Ahmed has already won praise in her engineering studies, beating both men and women.

Her excellence is not confined to the classroom, either.

During a rifle exercise, I watched as she shot all five bullets right in the bull's eye.

Segregation

Many senior air force officials point out that bringing women into armed forces combat units has been a difficult decision in many countries.

In Pakistan the challenges of doing so were even bigger.

It's not just about size or strength - cultural and religious matters were also to be taken into account.


It's quite important that we maintain this level of segregation, mainly because we are a Muslim society
Squadron leader Shazia Ahmed

The head of the PAF academy, Air Vice Marshal Inam Ullah Khan, admits they had to take certain cultural sensitivities into account.

But he says allowing women to enrol has been a good experience, and some of the female cadets have done better than expected.

The academy maintains a degree of segregation between genders.

Although women march should-to-shoulder with their male counterparts during early-morning parade, some parts of the training, particularly physical exercises, are carried out separately.


A psychologist by training, and in charge of the female cadets, she says "in some ways it also gives these girls the much required confidence before they take up the bigger challenges".

But there is no compromise on standards - the women must achieve the same levels of performance as the men, or face being dropped from the programme.

For the moment it seems the few who have joined the ranks are doing extremely well.

And if that continues, when the current batch passes out in a year these cadets will become the first-ever women fighter pilots in Pakistan's history.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Luftwaffe

Shukriya Khanum - the first woman pilot of PIA

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Awesome

*Reshma*











She was born in Pallu village of Bikaner, Rajasthan to a Gypsy family in 1947. Her family moved to Pakistan during the partition of India.[1] She says she does not have any training in classical music.[2] In 2004 her rendition of Ashkan Di Gali Vich Mukaam De Gaya was in the top ten of the Indian charts.[3]
She was discovered by the Pakistan radio and soon her voice was all around. Allah granted her with voice that could be envy of angels. Her voice is so powerful, she needs no musical accompaniments. Rather at times, the loud music seems to distract rather than add to Reshma's voice.
Some of her famous numbers are "Dama Dam Mast Kalandar", "Hai O Rabba nahion lagda dil mera", "Sun charkhe di mithi mithi cook mahiya meinu yaad aunda", "Wey main chori chori", "Ankhiyan no rehen de ankhyan de kol kol".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

Shahida Malik - One of the two female Major Generals of Pakistan

Can't find her biography but you can read her interview from this link

Major General Shahida Malik

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

aapni Mahnoor baloch  - Actress from 1990s

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyde

*Fatima Surayya Bajia*

Fatima Surayya Bajia, Pride of Performance, is a renowned Urdu novelist, playwright and drama writer of Pakistan. She has been awarded various awards at home and abroad including Japan's highest civil award in recognition of her works. She also remained Advisor to the Chief Minister of Sindh province of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

*Abida Parveen*






Abida Parveen (born 1954) (Sindhi: &#1593;&#1575;&#1576;&#1583;&#1607; &#1662;&#1585;&#1608;&#1610;&#1606;, Urdu: &#1593;&#1575;&#1576;&#1583;&#1607; &#1662;&#1585;&#1608;&#1740;&#1606, is a Pakistani singer and one of the foremost exponents of Sufi music (Sufiana kalaam). She sings mainly ghazals, Urdu love songs, and her forte, Kafis, a solo genre accompanied by percussion and harmonium, using a repertoire of songs by Sufi poets.[1] Parveen sings in Urdu, Sindhi, Seraiki, Punjabi and Persian, and together with Nusrat Fateh Ali Khan is considered one of the finest Sufi vocalists of the modern era.[2][3][4][5]


----------



## Awesome

jinxeD_girl said:


> Parveen Shakir
> 
> http://img85.imageshack.us/i/parveenshakir.jpg/
> 
> *Profession = Poetess*
> 
> Shakir employed mainly two forms of poetry in her work, one being the prevalent ghazal [plural: ghazalyaat], and the other being free verse. The most prominent themes in Shakir's poetry are love, feminism, and social stigmas, though she occasionally wrote on other topics as well. Her work was often based on romanticism, exploring the concepts of love, beauty and their contradictions, and heavily integrated the use of metaphors, similes and personifications.
> *
> Arguably, Shakir can be termed the first poetess to use the word larki(girl) in her worksthe male-dominated Urdu poetry scene seldom employs that word, and uses masculine syntax when talking about the 'lover'.* Similarly, she often made use of the Urdu first-person, feminine pronoun in her verses which, though extremely common in prose, was rarely used in poetry, even by female poetesses, before her.


Brilliant choice!


----------



## Hyde

anybody know this Lady?






Munni Begum (Urdu: &#1605;&#1606;&#1740; &#1576;&#1740;&#1711;&#1605 Munni Begum is a Famous Ghazal Singer from Pakistan, based in Chicago, IL, USA. Her real name is Nadira (Urdu: &#1606;&#1575;&#1583;&#1585;&#1729 but she prefers to go by "Munni" Begum.[1]

Though she is a renowned and world famous performer, Munni Begum has a uniquely unassuming and understated manner. She was Born in Murshidabad, West Bengal, India. The youngest child of seven children, she first started taking music lessons from the famous singer Ustad Khwaja Ghulam Mustafa Warsi. Subsequently, she studied in the school of music for three years and thereafter she launched her career.

She has two daughters and a son named. Muniba Hasnain, Minara Shoaib and Syed Mohammad Asad Ali.

Her parents migrated from India to Pakistan in the early 1950s; East Pakistan later became independent Bangladesh. She studied in PAF Shaheen School, Dhaka, however she moved to Pakistan before graduating from high school, due to the War of 1971.To know her more log on to Munni Begum The Famous Stage, Radio, TV & Ghazal Singer From Pakistan

-------------------

If i am not wrong she sang the song "Aapke shehar ka mosam bara sohana lage........ main aik shaam chura lon agar bura naa lage...... hamare pyaar se jalne lagi hai ik duniya..........." anybody know that?


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Zaki said:


> my favourite ....... bari batain karti hai



One of my cousins used to study with her... she is kinda annoying.. she talks alot!  I am talking about Nadia Khan if someone is wondering...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

jinxeD_girl said:


> One of my cousins used to study with her... she is kinda annoying.. she talks alot!  I am talking about Nadia Khan if someone is wondering...



chalo isi bahane aaj Nadia Khan ki Age ka andaaza ho jaye ga

so how old is your cousin


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Zaki said:


> chalo isi bahane aaj Nadia Khan ki Age ka andaaza ho jaye ga
> 
> so how old is your cousin



Almost 31 now


----------



## Hyde

jinxeD_girl said:


> Almost 31 now



but according to wiki....... Nadia aunty is 38 years old 

Nadia Khan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

As everybody knows girls never grow up after 16. But here we have a different story....... its showing more age than what i was hoping


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Zaki said:


> but according to wiki....... Nadia aunty is 38 years old
> 
> Nadia Khan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> As everybody knows girls never grow up after 16. But here we have a different story....... its showing more age than what i was hoping



I dont think she is that old... unless she started school or college really late or was repeating her classes...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

There are not many Pakistani females who can be named in this thread. I think we will have to post pictures of Models like Iman Ali, Amina Haq, Sadia Imam and actresses once again


----------



## Hyde

*Tu hi to mera pyaar maahiyaaaaa*

*Annie*







NoorulAin popularly known as Annie, (Punjabi, Urdu: &#1593;&#1740;&#1606;&#1740 is a Pakistani pop singer. Annie was born in 1984 in Lahore, Punjab, Pakistan. In 1985, her parents moved to London where she grew up.

Annie started her singing career at the age of fifteen. In 2000, during a summer vacation in Pakistan, she performed for the first time in a live concert for Abrarul Haq's charity in Sargodha.

*Awards:*

* Best female singer of Pakistan (2007) awarded by The Musik


----------



## Awesome

Zaki said:


> *Tu hi to mera pyaar maahiyaaaaa*
> 
> *Annie*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoorulAin popularly known as Annie, (Punjabi, Urdu: &#1593;&#1740;&#1606;&#1740 is a Pakistani pop singer. Annie was born in 1984 in Lahore, Punjab, Pakistan. In 1985, her parents moved to London where she grew up.
> 
> Annie started her singing career at the age of fifteen. In 2000, during a summer vacation in Pakistan, she performed for the first time in a live concert for Abrarul Haq's charity in Sargodha.
> 
> *Awards:*
> 
> * Best female singer of Pakistan (2007) awarded by The Musik


I hate her.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyde

Asim Aquil said:


> I hate her.



i don't like her either....... never listen her songs

but my elder brother is in LOVE with her


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Neelo

Among old Pakistani actresses I really like her. She was the first "pin-up" girl of Pakistan. 

*Famous for :- * Superstar Shaan's Mommy  and During General Ayub Khan's rule in 1965, she was called in for a live dance performance in front of the Shah of Iran who paid an official visit to Pakistan, but she refused to comply with the conditions. Harassed and threatened, Neelo faced dire consequences for refusing to obey orders.

The renowned leftist poet Habib Jalib expressed his anguish and wrote the poem: "Tu keh na waqfe, adaba-e-shahnshahi hay...". Later this poem was used in film Zarqa with slight changes in the words and picturized on her.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## third eye

No farida Khanum ?

A lady who sings a song like ' Aaj jane ki Zid na Karo.. ought to be great.

..or is it the generation gap ?


----------



## Hyde

*Fareeda Khanum*

Farida Khanum (born 1935) is a Pakistani Ghazal singer from Punjab. The Times of India has called her "Malika-e-Ghazal" (Queen of Ghazal)[1].

In 2005, she was awarded the Hilal-e-Imtiaz, Pakistan's highest civilian honour by President Pervez Musharraf.

Born in Calcutta and raised in Amritsar. Her sister is Mukhtar Begum.[2][unreliable source?] She migrated to Pakistan after partition of India in 1947.

She started learning Khayal from her sister Mukhtar Begum at age seven and later learnt classical music from Ustad Ashiq Ali Khan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hembo

Asim Aquil said:


> *Reshma*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube- Atif Aslam giving tribute to RESHMA in LUX STYLE AWARDS 2008
> ~~ snipped~~



Great video... Liked the way Atif paid tribute to the legendary Reshma jee, which she so richly deserves. Thanks for sharing.. Also I am a big time addict of Lambee Judai too...


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

jinxeD_girl said:


> Pakistani women have been active in all walks of life and they enjoy a better status as compared to many other muslim and middle eastern women...  This thread is for famous and not so famous Pakistani women and their contributions...
> 
> 
> Yasmeen Ghauri
> 
> *Profession - Model*
> 
> Yasmeen Ghauri is an internationally famous Model of Half German/Half Pakistani descent. She has modeled for many international magazines and brands including Christian Dior, Vogue, Elle, Cosmopolitan, Revlon etc etc
> 
> http://img641.imageshack.us/i/cosmo101992.jpg/
> 
> http://img175.imageshack.us/i/yascov06.jpg/




Thank you for your post - we must all support all pakistanis in what ever we do .. and she is a very beautiful lady  Amen to that wonderful achivement to be on such a prestigious magzines MILLION GIRLS try to be on Vouge magzine so if a Pakistani girl made it there awesome ... 

The main thing is she is one of us and we must promote and support success of Pakistani man/women alike

But I also feel there are alot of Great ladies in Pakistan as other posters posted - 

I personnally respect Ms Fatima Jinnah alot and I was saddended to hear how she never got to be frist women Prime Minister of Pakistan

Representing Pakistan on magzines etc is wonderful , but also in sports and politics and all form of life ...is great

But one thing we must always REMEMEBR 

WE HAD A WOMEN PRIME MINISTER ? Can US say that about their own candidates NO ...

We have achived alot we are few nations which have had a women ruler 

I do feel that womens have certain social issues , but the problem is over all society and poverty generally women are greatly respected in Pakistan

The MOST IMPORTANT thing is to remember who you are 'PAKISTANI' ...


----------



## Awesome

Tehmina Durrani

Profession - Writer






Tehmina Durrani (Urdu: &#1578;&#1729;&#1605;&#1740;&#1606;&#1729; &#1583;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1740, a Durrani Pashtun, is the daughter of the late former Governor of State Bank of Pakistan, and former Chairman of Pakistan International Airlines, Shahkur Ullah Durrani and grand-daughter of Sir Sikankar Hyat. Her first book, My Feudal Lord, caused controversy in Pakistan&#8217;s male-dominated and women-baiting society describing her abusive and traumatic marriage with Ghulam Mustafa Khar, then Chief Minister and later Governor of Punjab and her experience of a feudal society. She is today involved in the emancipation of women in Pakistan.[1]
An Afghan Pathan by descent, and born into an educated and influential family of status, Durrani's was just 17, when she married Anees Khan, and they had one daughter, Tania. She divorced him in 1976 and then married Khar. In the process she had to give up claim of her daughter's custody. It was Durrani's second marriage and the sixth marriage for Khar. The couple later divorced after 13 years and four children, Nasiba, Nafisa, Ali and Hamza. After her divorce, Durrani wrote her autobiography called My Feudal Lord in 1991, detailing her marriage with Khar. The book made the international bestseller list[2], but stirred controversy in Pakistan for its' detailed description of her marriage, the abuse inflicted on her by her husband, a powerful and prominent political figure, thus initially banned in Pakistan. The book told of, how Khar beat Durrani, kidnapped their children, had a rip-roaring affair with her youngest sister, and once forced Durrani to strip naked, when she disobeyed his orders.[3] She argued in the book that the real power of feudal landlords like Khar is derived from the distorted version of Islam that is supported by the mullahs and maulvis. Khar later went on to marry Durrani's sister.[4]
Since 2005 Durrani is associated with a non-governmental organization that works for the social rehabilitation of women after abuse.[5] In 2001, Durrani publicly took on the caregiver role of Fakhra Yunas, the former wife of Bilal Khar, the son of Khar from his first marriage, after Fakhra had been a victim of an acid attack at the hands of Bilal, who then refused to let Fakhra undergo treatment. Durrani arranged to take Yunas abroad, capturing media attention and spurring her commitment to bring Khar, convicted of the attack, to trial. Fakhra was initially denied passport to leave Pakistan to undergo surgery, because the government feared, the news would soil the reputation of Pakistan. But later, under pressure from among others, Durrani, the government allowed her to leave Pakistan with Durrani,[6] who was also successfully able to provide reconstructive surgery free-of-cost to Fakhra, courtesy of the Italian cosmetics firm Sant'Angelica.[7] The firm is now working in Pakistan for many such battered and abused women.
"My Feudal Lord" has been translated into 36 languages and received many awards and recognition overseas for her courage.[8] and is considered a heroine by many women in Pakistan.[citation needed]
Durrani resides in Lahore with her husband, Shahbaz Sharif, brother of Nawaz Sharif, whom she married at a secret but well attended ceremony in Dubai in 2003.[9][10][11] Upon divorcing Khar, she signed away all financial support, lost custody of her children, her name, social standing and was disowned by her parents.[12] Only when Khar re-married, did she regain custody of her four children.


----------



## classic

Dear All
I am working on pakistani women drama writer..

can anyone help me in providing names of urdu drama writer with their dramas name?
reply/any sort of help is welcome.
regards.


----------

